# Any boxing fans?



## leeandfay

My mate is fighting tonight against frank buglioni on sky.

Anyone interested in boxing 👊🏻👊🏻

I can't wait for him to hopefully bring the title to the west mids 💯👊🏻


----------



## chongo

Am a big fan of boxing, as I to was one in my younger days. What weight and title is he fighting at and for.


----------



## leeandfay

http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...f-the-british-light-heavyweight-title-dust-up


----------



## leeandfay

That was a great fight - Ricky did very well considering he has come from nowhere. Clearly shown that he has heart and a good chin.

Frank boxed well and did his job.

Really enjoyed that fight


----------



## Kerr

Nobody watching the boxing tonight? Normally a thread bumps up for a popular fight.


----------

